# Meine Mobile Festplatte wird nicht erkannt



## Swordsworn (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal

Also ich hab mir eine Mobile Festplatte gekauft hab sie schon auf Master gejumpert und sie korekt angeschlossen XPgibt mir eine Meldung das zwar ein neues Usb Hardwaregerät angechlossen ist aber nicht welches wenn ich ihn dazu bringe USB Massenspeicher anzuzeigen sagter mir aber immer noch nicht wo ich dann endlich auf die Festplatte zugreifen kann bin leicht entnervt 

 bitte helft mir 
Danke


----------



## melmager (18. Februar 2004)

kann es sein das du gestern im Chat warst ?

aber egal:

es muss ein Eintrag unter
systemsteuerung/gerätemanager/usb
usb-massenspeicher vorhanden sein

dann
start/einstellung/systemsteuerung
verwaltung/ Computerverwaltung / datenspeicher
datenträgerverwaltung

ev signatur anlegen

partition erstellen / formatieren mit Fat

dann neustart und dann solle ein neues laufwerk da sein


----------



## Bluebird (8. März 2004)

hi,

ich habe das selbe Problem; zwar wird ein USB-Massenspeicher erkannt und unter "Laufwerke" im Gerätemanager steht ein neues Laufwerk, allerdings scheint die Festplatte nicht erkannt zu werden.

Wo genau kann man die ev signatur anlegen? bei mir taucht das "Laufwerk" ja in der datenträgerverwaltung gar nicht auf und ein neues Laufwerk anlegen geht ja schlecht..!? danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Forestmajor (12. April 2004)

Hallo,

auch ich habe das gleiche Problem. Wenn ich meine externe Festplatte Hitachi 20 GB, 2,5 Zoll an mein Notebook oder PC anschließe,wird sie von Win XP prof. erkannt und erscheint  im Gerätemanager als USB Massenspeicher sowie auch unter den Laufwerken als Hitachi - Festplatte.

In der Computerverwaltung unter Datenspeicher wird sie jedoch nicht angezeigt.

Dies funktioniert auch nur beim Anschließen per USB an den laufenden Rechner.
Schließe ich die externe Festplatte an den ausgeschalteten Rechner an, fährt dieser erst gar nicht hoch.
Jumpereinstellung habe ich auf slave gesetzt.

Handelt es sich um ein Bios-Problem?  

Für Hilfestellung wäre ich sehr dankbar

Gruß aus Saarbrücken


----------



## Heavenly (12. April 2004)

Hmm also ich weiß ja nicht aber sind das alles neue Festplatten?  
Herkömmliche Platten muss man ja auch erstmal unter DOS formatieren damit Windows sie im Explorer usw. anzeigt und wenn sie am USB hängen dürften die auch erkannt werden wenn man mit der XP StartCD bootet, weil da ja auch USB Treiber geladen werden.

Ist nur ne Vermutung jetzt, ich hatte noch nie ne USB Platte....... könnte ja nen Versuch wert sein *g*


----------



## Bluebird (12. April 2004)

daran liegt es nicht.. hatte meine Platte auch schon Fat32, 16 formatiert.. egal welches System..das Problem bleibt..


----------



## server (12. April 2004)

Sorry, aber seit wann muss man eine normale Festplatte vor dem Benutzen unter DOS formatieren?

Man nimmt die Platte, baut sie ein, pfuscht gegebenenfalls etwas im BIOS herum und den Rest erledigt man im Windows wie oben beschrieben in der Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung.

Achja, Neustart ist übrigens bei mir nicht notwendig (win2k).

Wie groß sind eure Platten? Wenn sehr groß, eventuell BIOS update.

Wenn der Rechner nicht startet, dann frisst die Platte zuviel Strom.
Schau mal, ob dein USB Kabel so einen dicken Knubel an einem Ende hat, eine Sicherung.

Ich hatte mal eine billige Webcam mit einem 5 Meter langem USB Kabel, da lief der Rechner auch nicht an, weil der Wiederstand des Kables so groß war, dass da wohl ein problem mit em fließenden Strom war....


----------



## Swordsworn (13. April 2004)

so leutz 

also ich hab die Festtplatte in meinen Rechner eingebaut Fromatiert Patitioniert und ihr nen Buchstaben zugewiesen danach wieder ausgebaut und zurück ins USB gehäuse und Tada Windows hat sie erkannt so wars bei mir falls es drotzdem nicht geht weis ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Bluebird (13. April 2004)

ich hab die festplatte aus dem mobilen gehäuse auch im moment bei mir im Rechner laufen weil sie ja im gehäuse nicht funktioniert


----------



## JTBKN (13. April 2004)

*USB 2.0 Festplatten 2.5 oder 3,5*

Also ich habe auch das Probelm gehabt und es behoben es leigt vielleicht daran das ihr mit einem USB hub arbeitet da kommt XP nicht mit klar und euer Rechner liefert pro USB port nur 500mA an Strom wenn ihr FestPlatten an einen 4fachHUB hängt bricht der Datenfluss ab und es entstehen fehler wie beim USB Scanner.

Darum immer ein aktiven HUB benutzen für Geräte die mehr Stom ziehen als 500 mA sonst macht ihr eure Hardware kaputt.

MFG JTBKN


----------

